# I need help naming my new colt........



## Tami (Oct 22, 2007)

Ok, I get to name this boy and I have nothing. His dam is a AMHA/AMHR/ASPC Gold Kings Toy Princess. And his sire is Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too (BTU). His prefix has to be Little King but I am just drawing a blank.....lol. I thought about Little Kings BT Boy Toy...... Any one have any ideas?


----------



## midnight star stables (Oct 22, 2007)

Wow beautiful boy!

No idea for the name though, maybe add something with a play on his white colour? I don't know, but pretty!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Oct 22, 2007)

Gorgeous boy!

How about:

Little Kings Prince Ike

Little Kings Casanova Prince

Little Kings Galiant Prince

Little Kings Prince IAM


----------



## Leeana (Oct 22, 2007)

Hey he's related to my stallion Narko !! Love those Little King horses





Here are a few

Little Kings BT Blondie U

Little Kings BT Toy For U

Little Kings BT Prince To U **I like this one





I could go on forever!!

If all else fails, you can call him BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!! I looove the BTU bloodlines, i am one of the lucky ones that discovered how big their hearts are, there is just something special about that bloodline!

Love him


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Oct 22, 2007)

What a gorgeous colt!! :new_shocked:



: How about these-

Little Kings White Cloud

Little Kings White Prince

Little Kings Gold Prince

Little Kings Phantom Of The Mist

Little Kings White Mist

Little Kings Prince Of The Clouds

Little Kings White NV

Little Kings Gold N Cream Clouds

Little Kings Prince Charming

Little Kings Ima Prince Too

Little Kings Ima Gold'n Prince


----------



## SirenFarms (Oct 22, 2007)

Little King's Phant O' Sea

AKA

Fantasy


----------



## Whitewave (Oct 22, 2007)

Little Kings Little White Toy

Little Kings Ivory Buckaroo

Little Kings Ima Tad Bit Golden

Little Kings Little Gold Toy

Little Kings Golden Bling Bling

Little Kings Buck N For King

Little Kings Buck N For Gold

Little Kings Ima Splendid Prince

Little Kings Doncha Wish Ya Had My Toy

Little Kings Buckaroo King Too

Little Kings Ima Hot Toy

Little Kings Whacha Gonna Do Buckaroo

Little KIngs I Got The Look Too

Little Kings Gotta Get Me That Toy

Little Kings Secret Buckaroo King

Little Kings He's A Buckaroo Toy

Little KIngs Prince Of Buckaroo Boones

Okay Im done... WHat fun this was..I have a few more but I'll just STOP now..LOL

Jenn


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Oct 22, 2007)

Little Kings Image

Little Kings White Image

Little Kings Ima Gold Toy 2

Little Kings Win N In White


----------



## Devon (Oct 22, 2007)

boones little buckaroo too

Gold Kings Toy Princess

Little Kings Ima BTU Prince Too.

Little Kings Ima BTU Toy

Little Kings BTU Prince Buckaroo

Little Kings Ima Gold n' Bold BTU


----------



## JaniceZ (Oct 22, 2007)

how about something to do with winter? since hes white, and im not sure but mabye with blue eyes? Sometimes blue eyes are refered to as icey? Im not to creative with names, but some ideas for those who are



:


----------



## Russ (Oct 22, 2007)

Tami, he looks great and you sure pick nice ones! Congratulations!!! :aktion033:

I like your name choice alot Tami, it has a nice ring to it and pays honor to his sire and dam.





You could also add IMA to the name.........Little King's Ima BT Boy Toy


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Oct 22, 2007)

Little Kings Winter Ice

Little Kings White Ice

Little Kings Ice

Little Kings Cool Ice


----------



## Tami (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks everybody!! You have some GREAT suggestions.......


----------



## Rachel (Oct 22, 2007)

I am not not NOT a fan of ridiculously long names some of these minis have. I think 35 letters and spaces is just beyond overkill. Although this name is even long IMO, the only thing that popped into my head is Little Kings BT Whiteout. Also wanted to add he is VERY nice!



:


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Oct 23, 2007)

He is gorgeous!! What about Little Kings Sculpted in Ice


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Oct 23, 2007)

Tami,

(glad to see you're keeping Lil Blue!) I love the looks of this colt, gorgeous!

Little Kings Blizzard Blue

Little Kings Blitzkreig (how do you spell that...german word...)

Little Kings Toy Typhoon

Little Kings Dine-O-Might

Little Kings Repeat True

Oh I suck...lol...there's a few to mull over!


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Oct 23, 2007)

Here are a few more

Little Kings Ice E

Little Kings Ice King

Little Kings Prince Ice

Little Kings Buck On Ice

Little Kings Iced In Bucks

Little Kings Big Ice Bucks

Little Kings Ice E Bucks

Little Kings Winter Wonderland

Little Kings Iced Gold

Little Kings Cold Gold

Little Kings Gold N Ice


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Oct 23, 2007)

Little Kings White Gold

And that's when MY brain punkered out.  He's gorgeous!


----------



## tagalong (Oct 23, 2007)

Little King's Knight in White Satin (I have always loved that song)



:

I suppose it could also be Night in White Satin...

Little King's Vanilla Ice

Little King's Vanilla Cream


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Oct 23, 2007)

Little Kings Winter Magic

Little Kings Ice Magic

Little Kings Prince Majik

Little Kings White Night

Little Kings Kool Kreme


----------



## Tami (Oct 23, 2007)

You guys are good at this.......!!!!!! I have a couple I am thinking about thanks to you all!!!


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Oct 24, 2007)

Come on Tami, spill which ones you like best! We would love to hear!


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Oct 24, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Here are a few more :bgrin

Little Kings Winter Snow

Little Kings Ice Cream

Little Kings Sugar N Spice

Little Kings Iced Sugar

Little Kings Winter Elegance

Little Kings Whiter Than White


----------



## shadowsmystictopaz (Oct 24, 2007)

I have a idea why not try little kings vinila ice I dont think there is anyone named that but you might want to double check.


----------



## ohmt (Oct 24, 2007)

Well I dont' have any of my own! But these are the ones I'm liking the best so far




:

LK BT Boy Toy

LK Knight in White Satin

LK Whiteout

LK Ima Gold n Bold BTU

LK Phanto C ---love this one! spelled like phantom...because he's white.

Good job to the people that came up with these! LOVED them!


----------



## Fancy Me (Oct 24, 2007)

Rachel said:


> Little Kings BT Whiteout.


:bgrin :aktion033: Love that one! If Fancy is preggo i am so letting you name her....hehehe. subtle i know. lol.



:

Yeah...I stink at names. but there are some great ones here! Can not wait to see which one you pick!


----------



## shadowsmystictopaz (Oct 24, 2007)

i think some of us do and dont when i named my colt silver I really thought about what he ment to me and what color he was. He is a silver dapple pintoloosa so I named HIm BHF Orions Silver Lining. And with my filly I named her after my dads new shadow honda moter cycle and then mystic topaz for my fav gemstone. so take into consideration your most fav things in life and things that you hold der. It will help you to name your colt better.


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Oct 24, 2007)

Here are a few more..... :bgrin

Little Kings Perfect Image

Little Kings Ice Phantom

Little Kings Frozen Bucks

Little Kings Ima Ice Prince Too

Little Kings Ima Fantasy

Little Kings In Your Dreams

Little Kings Majik Fantasy

Little Kings Ice E NV

Little Kings Buck N NV


----------



## love_casper (Oct 24, 2007)

*BT French Vanilla*

I kept thinking of french names, he looks the type, and whiteness or ice cream....combine that you get French Vanillla.

Also like:

*BT Denali* (just that names seems to suit him, if nothing else a barn name). It's an ice cream brand and i think it's a mountain too.

*BT Snowbuck *


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Oct 25, 2007)

Here are some more :bgrin

Little Kings Mountain High

Little Kings Mist E Mountain

Little Kings High Mountain Mist

Little Kings Prince Of The Mist

Little Kings Ice Mist


----------



## Kawgirl (Oct 25, 2007)

My name choice is pretty simple:

Little Kings Snow Prince



:


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Oct 26, 2007)

Little Kings Winter Toy?


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Nov 2, 2007)

*bump*

What name did you choose?


----------



## Tami (Nov 2, 2007)

Well, I haven't chosen yet....lol. I emailed some I liked to Robin and she said maybe I should get him first and see if any fit him. So I go down tomorrow, Saturday, in to IL to pick him up from Tami Melby from Triple K. She went down to get her BTU colt and picked mine up too. I have some favorites from here and a couple suggestions Robin gave me.


----------

